# Flow chewing heel of boot



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

So tried using the search and didn't find anything so here goes.

2013#2014 flow NX2-AT can't get the back boot binding dialed in right. If I set them up like the video says I get boot heel lift. Go a bit tighter and I can tell it will chew my boot. If I go even tighter I feel pressure on my heel.

Boots are size 10.5 K2 Maysis plus which are bigger then my burton driver X 11.5 and flow binding size is XL.

Anybody ran into this situation ?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You can tell it will chew the heel of your boot? Unless you're getting heel lift between your boot and binding it shouldn't be wearing on the heel of your boot.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have the same model/year of flow binding as you but the Large size and my boots is a sz.10 32 focus boa. The heel issue was a bit of my concern at first ie. rubbing the back of my boot. The solution i found was NOT to tighten up on my straps when i first setup my boots fully strapped in. I also made it sure that my forward lean was set at zero. The front strap(toe area) was the tricky part because i either have to loosen them so i can slide my boot in and be able to pull the highback to lock me in or, tighten the toe area that my highback would not have a gap between my boot/heelcup and no heel/boot lfit. It took a few runs to set it on the mountain but i have it set now without issues. The only one is the side of my boot (back area has some worn out spot from the heelcup,highback rubbing on them but not a big deal at all. BTW, i did not have to adjust my heelcup to fit my boots at all. Hope the helps.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

There are two positions for the heel cup on those bindings. I suggest you adjust to the other position and see how that goes.

I have the same binding in a Large. Flow shipped them in the forward heel cup position and I had the same "binding" problem. Moved the heel cup to the back position, reset all my straps and they now fit like a dream. :smile:

If you move the heel cup, make sure you adjust the cable mid foot on the base of the binding accordingly.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

use ncnett's freesole on the boot's worn area...to prevent further wear


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> You can tell it will chew the heel of your boot? Unless you're getting heel lift between your boot and binding it shouldn't be wearing on the heel of your boot.


Something got lost in the translation hehe. I either get a lot of heel lift, minimal heel lift or heel pressure. 

Lot's of thing to try once I get back to the hill thanks guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Get some new bindings, Flow is wack


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

wrathfuldeity said:


> use ncnett's freesole on the boot's worn area...to prevent further wear


+1 zemax I highly recommend you take Wraths advice and get a tube of freesole to stop further wear on the spot. This stuff is heavy duty.


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

AmberLamps said:


> Get some new bindings, Flow is wack


I love em while I'm on patrol. Easier to get in and out while carrying Bamboos and A drill. It's also easier to hold a loaded sleigh and strap in using only one hand. the only thing that works better so far for me are my step-in heels on my hardboots.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

AmberLamps said:


> Get some new bindings, Flow is wack


Foolish statement. Many people, many very good riders love them. I didn't care for them either, but that's preference, not a brand indictment.


----------

